# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] Πρόβλημα με βίντεο National NV-G10EM

## MitsoulasFm

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα με το National NV-G10EM.Το βίντεο παρουσιάζει την εξής βλάβη.Όταν το βάζω στην μπρίζα κάνει ένα στιγμιαίο σφύριγμα απο το τροφοδοτικό και ανάβει το ρολόι του display μόνο.....Το βίντεο είναι 'νεκρο'....μόλις πατήσω το power εμφανίζεται το counter στο display για 5' δευτερόλεπτα και μέτα εξαφανίζεται.Έχω αλλάξει τους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού αλλά το θέμα παραμένει ως έχει....
Λέτε το θέμα να είναι απο το τροφοδοτικό η απο ολοκληρωμένο?.
Και κάτι τελευταίο.....το counter οταν ανάβει για 5' δέυτερα λέει 9999.
Αναμένω τα φώτα σας στην υπόθεση.

----------

apavlidis (07-10-16)

----------


## ezizu

Έχεις μετρήσει τις τάσεις στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού;
Αν όχι, πάρε τις μετρήσεις και γράψε μας τις τιμές των τάσεων (στα αντίστοιχα πόδια της φίσας του τροφοδοτικού).

----------


## dj_fivos_sak

Κοιταξες την zener διοδο D1113?

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Επαναφερω το θεμα...
Το βιντεο επισκευαστηκε...
Το θεμα ηταν απο ψυχρες κολλησεις στο τροφοδοτικο.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει καψει ενα τρανζιστορ το οποιο δεν μπορω να βρω ποιο ειναι
Εαν μπορει καποιος να ανεβασει service manual απο το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο θα με βοηθουσε αρκετα.

----------


## johnkou

Εχω απο panasonic nv-g10a,b πες μου τον κωδικο θεσης του τρανζιστορ να δω αν ταιριαζει.

----------


## manolo

Μια φώτο ίσως από το τρανζίστορ και τη θέση του στη πλακέτα ίσως βοηθούσε..και δες αν έχει κάποια γράμματα ή αριθμούς πάνω του..

----------


## manolo

O regulator στο τροφοδοτικό του πάντως είναι το STR10006.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Απο οτι θυμαμαι πρεπει να ειναι το 2SD965

----------

